# Archery hunting Guardsman Pass



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if it's worth hunting deer during the bow season? I will be doing some scouting here soon and thought I would check this area out. Are there animals here? Areas to camp (Primitive camping preferred), Does it get crowded during the archery hunt? Thinking also of maybe just hunting there on a day hunt. Thanks for any info and you can PM me also.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Most if not all the property up on Guardsman is private. I doubt Deer Valley or PCMR is going to give you permission to hunt.
Good Luck in your quest.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Most if not all the property up on Guardsman is private. I doubt Deer Valley or PCMR is going to give you permission to hunt.
> Good Luck in your quest.


+1, some good hunting toward bear trap, I hunt from Guardmans, but like the above says most of the property is private and patrolled, signs all over that say if caught you WILL have your licence revoked for up to 5 year period, so make sure you know where your at.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you love lots of untouchable land, very few deer, mountain bikers, hikers, and flower sniffers, you'll love hunting Guardsman.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you love lots of untouchable land, very few deer, mountain bikers, hikers, and flower sniffers, you'll love hunting Guardsman.


You said it best TEX!


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with tex i think the deer to hiker ratio is 20 hikers to 1 deer


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another thing to be cautious about is when you get over the backside down towards Midway. If I'm not mistaken, a large chunk of the land down in there is part of Wasatch Mountain State Park, which is also off limits. Like the others said, lots of recreationists, cabins, and private property up there too.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know when they will open Guardsman Pass or does it depend on the snow melting?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Snow melting. My buddy has a cabin up there, and they can't get in until the snow melts. It seems to take FOREVER on the BC side of the pass.


----------

